# Dual Propane Tanks



## Brad Kerr (Dec 31, 2007)

I have an 08 RSX 5r and when both LP tanks are full all appliances work fine, but when one tank empties, as it always does appliances stop working. This includes the stove, AC, generator and frig.

What can I do?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Are you opening the valve on the other tank and moving the selector valve (Thing with a paddle handle in between the tanks) over to that side?

Here is a photo I stole from another post of the valve. Yours may be a little different. The handle should point to the tank you are using.










C


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

If you put the selector valve in the middle (pointing straight up) it should automatically switch over to the full tank. If it doesn't you may have to close both tanks, depressurize the gas lines (turn one of the burners on then off again) and then slowly open the tank valves one at a time. Sometimes the overflow prevention valve in the tanks slams shut when you open the valve too quickly. Other wise, try Compulynx said and put the selector valve toward the full tank and then close the empty.

You mentioned that when the tank goes dry the AC and Fridge stops working? What does the gas have to do with the AC? and of course the fridge can run on electric unless you select Gas only.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually putting the valve straight up allows both tanks to supply gas at the same time. The handle should point to the in service tank, call it tank "A". If the in service tank "A" has enough gas the indicator will be green. When tank "A" goes empty the indicator will go red and switch automatically over to tank "B". Then when you switch the valve to point to tank "B it is now the in service tank and the indicator will go green. You can now remove tank "A" to have it filled.

The Automatic switch over depends on you leaving BOTH tank valves in the open position. You need to check the change over every day during heavy use or every trip if you are using little propane.

I think he means the furnace stopped working not the AC.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Of course if your really lazy like me and don't check the indicator very often, you could run out both tanks in the middle of the night. (Don't ask me how I know)

I only open one tank at a time. I would rather get up in the middle of the night and open a valve then run out completely and have to wait until the next day to light the furnace.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe im lucky but I will use 1 30lb tank a year. I just emptyed one and started on the other and its been just about a year. Camper Andy is correct on the lever position. Not sure why yours is acting the way it does?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We just emptied our first one this year. Had the outback 4 1/2 years now. Does propane have an expiration date?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Actually putting the valve straight up allows both tanks to supply gas at the same time. The handle should point to the in service tank, call it tank "A". If the in service tank "A" has enough gas the indicator will be green. When tank "A" goes empty the indicator will go red and switch automatically over to tank "B". Then when you switch the valve to point to tank "B it is now the in service tank and the indicator will go green. You can now remove tank "A" to have it filled.
> 
> The Automatic switch over depends on you leaving BOTH tank valves in the open position. You need to check the change over every day during heavy use or every trip if you are using little propane.
> 
> I think he means the furnace stopped working not the AC.


Huh, learn something new everyday. Still, one problem that the new tanks have is sometimes the overflow float in the LP tank slams shut and will not allow gas our of the tank. Read about it on keystonerv.com website under Customer service/manual.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> We just emptied our first one this year. Had the outback 4 1/2 years now. Does propane have an expiration date?


No. Propane does not go bad like gasoline. I bought a case (24) of 1lb canisters for 5 bucks because they were old, from last year. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Actually putting the valve straight up allows both tanks to supply gas at the same time. The handle should point to the in service tank, call it tank "A". If the in service tank "A" has enough gas the indicator will be green. When tank "A" goes empty the indicator will go red and switch automatically over to tank "B". Then when you switch the valve to point to tank "B it is now the in service tank and the indicator will go green. You can now remove tank "A" to have it filled.
> 
> The Automatic switch over depends on you leaving BOTH tank valves in the open position. You need to check the change over every day during heavy use or every trip if you are using little propane.
> 
> I think he means the furnace stopped working not the AC.


Huh, learn something new everyday. Still, *one problem that the new tanks have is sometimes the overflow float in the LP tank slams shut and will not allow gas our of the tank*. Read about it on keystonerv.com website under Customer service/manual.
[/quote]

In that case you need to bump the tank to release the OPD valve. You do this by holding the tank up right by the collor about 6-8 inches off the ground, have a board on the ground and bump the tank firmly down onto the board.

Also when you open the valve you have to do it slowly so that the OPD valve does not slam closed. Listen to the tank when you open the valve if you hear a click as you open the valve then you need to close the valve and re open it. Repeat until you can open it without hearing the click. The valve senses flow and if there is no pressure down stream of the isolation valve the flow is high unlit it equalizes.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Huh, learn something new everyday. Still, *one problem that the new tanks have is sometimes the overflow float in the LP tank slams shut and will not allow gas our of the tank*. Read about it on keystonerv.com website under Customer service/manual.
> 
> In that case you need to bump the tank to release the OPD valve. You do this by holding the tank up right by the collor about 6-8 inches off the ground, have a board on the ground and bump the tank firmly down onto the board.
> 
> Also when you open the valve you have to do it slowly so that the OPD valve does not slam closed. Listen to the tank when you open the valve if you hear a click as you open the valve then you need to close the valve and re open it. Repeat until you can open it without hearing the click. The valve senses flow and if there is no pressure down stream of the isolation valve the flow is high unlit it equalizes.


Thats good to know!


----------

